# Malamute weight



## Gphilip57 (Sep 10, 2012)

I bought a Alaskan malamute from a breeder he is 8lb at 4 weeks the breeder says he will be over 140lb is that true the mom140lb and dad is 120lb but very tall please help will he be above 140lb


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Malamutes should not get that big. Males top out at 85 lbs, females at 75 lbs. Now some can be bigger but that is way too big. 

If you bought a 4 week old puppy, then I really would not trust anything this breeder says.


----------



## Gphilip57 (Sep 10, 2012)

No we do not have him yet and the previous breed there was a dog that got to 164 lb


----------



## Gphilip57 (Sep 10, 2012)

Please reply anyone


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gphilip57 said:


> Please reply anyone


What do you want us to say? Chaos is right: Mals should not be that big. Being that big is BAD for the dog, and wildly outside breed standard, meaning the owner is not showing and titling their dogs. It is horrid for their joins. 8lbs at 4 weeks is hard to gauge. How fast he is growing will be more evident when he is older. That still isn't a sure sign of a danged thing, as dogs grow at different rates and stop growing at different times.


----------



## Gphilip57 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any other opinions


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gphilip57 said:


> Any other opinions


It isn't an opinion. It's the breed standard. You are, very likely, being lied to - either about the size of the dogs, or the purity of their line.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Read the breed standard BEFORE you buy a purebred puppy. If both parent's are over a hundred pounds I would guess he will be over a hundred pounds.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

From the Alaskan Malamute Club of Victoria:



> What is a “Giant” Malamute?
> The term "Giant Malamute" does not refer to a recognised
> breed, but may be used by some breeders to make an oversized
> Malamute sound more acceptable to the unsuspecting puppy
> ...


Basically, if you insist on buying a huge malamute from this breeder, make sure you save up a lot of money to treat the bad health problems it could end up developing once it's an adult.

I sincerely doubt that any of this breeder's dogs reached 160lbs (or even 140lbs), though, unless they were very fat. Most people are terrible at judging weight, so either he THINKS his dogs weigh that much, or he's lying to you because he knows you want a big dog.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Gphillip57,

I used to show Malamutes. The other forum members are right... Malamutes should NOT get above 75-85 lbs. A Malamute above that weight couldn't sustain itself as a working dog in the North. There is a fad of unscrupulous breeders churning out "Giant Malamutes" which are 120+ lbs. Please remember that dogs this large live much shorter lives (Giant breeds usually live to be 6-9 years old) and the stress on their joints is going to be incredible--yikes.

FYI, When the Malamute breed was first being established in the early 1900s, there were 2 lines--The Kotzebue and M'Loot. The Kotzebue were mostly established in New England and were smaller and more compact. M'Loots were more Midwest/West and were larger and rangier. HOWEVER, not even M'Loots got to be 110 lbs+. So be wary of these "Giant" breeders who use the "M'Loot" excuse.

Large breeds face enough problems without blowing them into the "bigger is better" Giant mentality. If I were you, I'd ask for your deposit back and then contact a breeder who is a member of the Alaskan Malamute Club of America. The AMCA can point you to a responsible breeder. It's most important that the breeder tests for Hip Dysplatia (PENN Hip or OFA certification) and ALSO tests for Chrondodysplatia (Ch.d.) which is a deadly recessive disease that affects Mals. If you have any questions you can PM me--I'm not in Malamutes anymore but was for many years and was a member of the AMCA too. 

Good luck!
Jen


----------



## Gphilip57 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't need to chime in anymore. Giant mals=Blah to me! 8 pounds at 4 weeks? holy crap! Maggie was 8-9 pounds at 8 weeks!


----------

